# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Rafael  Gasset:  "La  política  hidráulica"   en  la acción  de  gobierno

## Jonasino

http://e-spacio.uned.es/fez/eserv/bi.../Documento.pdf

Un documento curioso.

(El forero pablovelasco lo cita en su firma)

----------

F. Lázaro (15-dic-2016),pablovelasco (16-dic-2016),perdiguera (14-dic-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

Interesante, nos recuerda la extrema dificultad de hacer obras hidráulicas en este país, desde hace muchos años. Y eso que no había entonces movimientos ecologistas.
Lo que parece innegable es que el regadío, frente al secano, aumenta el PIB de una manera espectacular.

----------


## pablovelasco

Un hombre muy interesante, e incansable.

----------


## termopar

> Interesante, nos recuerda la extrema dificultad de hacer obras hidráulicas en este país, desde hace muchos años. Y eso que no había entonces movimientos ecologistas.


Extrema dificultad????

cómo llega a esa conclusión? Porque somos el país con más embalses por habitante de los que yo conozca. Nada menos que unos 1300 embalses.




> Lo que parece innegable es que el regadío, frente al secano, aumenta el PIB de una manera espectacular.


Permítame reflexionar un poco más al respecto, que para ese viaje no hacían falta alforjas. El regadío consume el 65% de los recursos de agua dulce. Un bien muy escaso en el área mediterránea. Se estima que el cambio climático reduzca las aportaciones de agua dulce en un 20% o más.

Usted da a entender que se deben aumentar los regadíos pero por mucho PIB que aumente con respecto al secano, como piensa hacer crecer el regadío sin evitar las guerras por este recurso muy escaso entre diferentes usuarios?

Porque en eficiencia algo se puede hacer pero con el PNR ya se han modernizado gran parte de lo regadíos de España, estamos entre los más eficientes junto a Israel y creo que sólo quedan alrededor de 1 millón de hectáreas por modernizar.

Solo veo como solución dos cosas que en este foro se han detestado bastante entre los usuarios del sureste, desaladoras y uso de energía fotovoltaica para hacer la misma función del ciclo del agua que es escaso en el medio natural y así reducir el consumo de agua natural y el consumo energético de las plantaciones.

Los ríos ya están bastante sobreexplotados, no cree? Mire el caso del Tajo alto, mire el Segura, creo que eso da para reflexionar. Queremos más de eso?

----------


## Jonasino

> Se estima que ....


Principio de la unanimidad.
Llegar a convencer a mucha gente de que piensa "como todo el mundo", creando una falsa impresión de unanimidad.

----------


## perdiguera

> Extrema dificultad????
> 
> cómo llega a esa conclusión? Por que somos el país con más embalses por habitante de los que yo conozca. Nada menos que unos 1300 embalses.
> 
> 
> 
> Permítame reflexionar un poco más al respecto, que para ese viaje no hacían falta alforjas. El regadío consume el 65% de los recursos de agua dulce. Un bien muy escaso en el área mediterránea. Se estima que el cambio climático reduzca las aportaciones de agua dulce en un 20% o más.
> 
> Usted da a entender que se deben aumentar los regadíos pero por mucho PIB que aumente con respecto al secano, como piensa hacer crecer el regadío sin evitar las guerras por este recurso muy escaso entre diferentes usuarios?
> ...


No tiene ni idea, lo siento pero es así.
España tendrá el mayor número de presas por habitante del mundo mundial, pero dígame si se quiere hacer una presa hoy en día quienes están a favor, seguro que los de la fotovoltaica y los de los molinos, no, entre otros.
España tiene ese número de presas porque (por cierto su por que debería ir junto) tiene una cultura del aprovechamiento del agua que no tienen otros países, porque en España llueve, pero de una manera rara, a golpes, muchas veces. Porque hay lugares idóneos para poner presas, porque hace falta almacenarla ya que tenemos una pluviometría peculiar. Porque tenemos tierras que, siendo secas, si tuviesen agua serían feraces, dando tres y cuatro cosechas al año.
Dice que no conoce países con más presas por habitante que España. Bien, hablemos de países: del hemisferio norte los únicos que necesitan, y pueden tener presas son los del Mediterráneo norte, algo México, Colombia en el litoral y pocos más, el resto o les sale el agua por los ojos o no tienen agua para almacenar. Del hemisferio sur, Australia en su parte sureste, el sur de Sudáfrica el sur de Mozambique y la parte media de Chile y Argentina. El resto o les sobra agua o no le llueve, en ambos casos no necesitan presas.
En cuanto al consumo de agua por los regadíos, el consumo es del 65% pero en donde? En Noruega no será, en Brasil tampoco, ni siquiera en Francia. Supongo que es en España, pero en qué zona, porque en Galicia no lo es, ni tampoco en Cantabria ni en el País Vasco.
Si somos eficientes en regadío, como Israel que por cierto no tiene lluvia para hacer presas, es porque hay quien aprovecha las presas para almacenar, que aprovecha las aguas depuradas para regar y que invierte en tecnología de eficiencia de riego.
Cuando habla de poner renovables a desalar, yo me rio y mucho. ¿Sabe cuántos KW necesita un m3 de agua desalada para dejarla junto a la desaladora? ¿Sabe con qué criterio se han planteado las desaladoras en este país? ¿Con cuántas horas de funcionamiento anual? Si piensa que con renovables habrá suficiente, no tiene ni idea.
Sí, tiene razón los ríos Tajo y Segura, también el Júcar, Turia, Llobregat, Ter, Almanzora, bueno este no es propiamente un río sino una rambla, Vinalopó, y otros muchos, están sobreexplotados, pero hay otros que todavía en momentos les sobra agua y mucha.
Y el Pib de una hectárea de regadío no tiene nada que ver con el Pib de una de secano. Ni por asomo y el ejemplo más fácil para darse cuenta es el precio de mercado de una y otra.
Como siempre, siempre, tendrá la última palabra ya que yo, después de esto, en este hilo, también me callo.
Con Dios Sr termopar.

----------

embalses al 100% (18-dic-2016),F. Lázaro (17-dic-2016),pablovelasco (18-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

Claro que le contestaré, no lo dude.

Gracias por la corrección gramátical.

Ya sé que la desalación es costosa, pero hablaba de obtener agua, no de economía y si hablamos de eso, muchos de los trasvases alternativos son más caros por kw.

Pero lo más importante sigue sin contestarlo. Llama "extrema dificultad" a hacer 1300 embalses? Ya sé que no tiene respuesta. 

No se enfade tanto y ríase conmigo, un fallo lo tiene cualquiera.

----------


## pablovelasco

*¿Sabe cuántos KW necesita un m3 de agua desalada para dejarla junto a la desaladora?*

Añado, y los costes de bombeo y distribución? Sumen sumen, y el mantenimiento de la planta??? sumen sumen. El agua la estoy pagando a 0.29e m3. Hasta dónde con la demagogia???

*muchos de los trasvases alternativos son más caros por kw.*

cuáles? Me temo que al precio actual del m3 desalado, serán pocos.

El coste medio del agua del trasvase del Tajo Segura es de 1,21kWh/m3

----------


## Jonasino

> Hasta dónde con la demagogia???


Hasta que tengamos troll-eros en el foro

----------


## termopar

> *¿Sabe cuántos KW necesita un m3 de agua desalada para dejarla junto a la desaladora?*
> 
> Añado, y los costes de bombeo y distribución? Sumen sumen, y el mantenimiento de la planta??? sumen sumen. El agua la estoy pagando a 0.29e m3. Hasta dónde con la demagogia???
> 
> *muchos de los trasvases alternativos son más caros por kw.*
> 
> cuáles? Me temo que al precio actual del m3 desalado, serán pocos.
> 
> El coste medio del agua del trasvase del Tajo Segura es de 1,21kWh/m3


Demagogo es seguir diciendo cuánto paga usted, cuando ya se le ha explicado en muchos hilos donde repite esto que lo que paga no es lo que cuesta, que ese trasvase está subvencionado ni se le devuelve a la cuenca cedente lo que se debería. Y me refería por supuesto a los trasvases que siempre se solicitan cuando hay una riada en el Ebro por ejemplo. O del Duero, o del Miño. 

Otra demagogia, cuando se desborda el Ebro siempre acaba diciendo....que pena de agua no aprovechada. Pues en vez de mirar tan lejos, si se lo aplica ahora a la vega del segura verá lo demagógico y ridículos que son sus comentarios.

Al menos el Segura limpiará su cauce y los acuíferos y balsas de riego se llenaran y dejarán de necesitar más agua, que es lo positivo de la situación actual. 

Y por último, decir que mi comentario sobre la desalación es para cuando no hay agua, porque de los ríos... ya están muy sobre explotados en la cuenca mediterránea. *Qué es más caro?, agua desalada a tanto el kW o no tener agua?*.

----------


## pablovelasco

*Qué es más caro?, agua desalada a tanto el kW o no tener agua?*

TANTO DA QUÉ ESTÉ CARA COMO QUE NO HAYA, ES LO MISMO. Si el agua supera el umbral de los 0.35/0.4 e/m3, no la quiere nadie. La realidad es que actualmente el agua desalada no es rentable en la agricultura, excepto en casos muy aislados. A precios superiores a lo que he puesto, se acabó el 99% de cultivos. Se hizo un estudio para conocer la predisposición a pagar por el agua, según precios, y los que más aguantamos, somos los que tenemos una agricultura muy moderna y tecnológica, y el precio es el que le he dicho. Evidentemente la agricultura extensiva, para subsistir necesita costes mucho menores. Si quiere la gráfica se la pongo.


*cuando ya se le ha explicado en muchos hilos donde repite esto que lo que paga no es lo que cuesta, que ese trasvase está subvencionado ni se le devuelve a la cuenca cedente lo que se debería.*

el coste medio kwh/m3 en el Tajo, no es discutible, es el comprobado. En lo que se disiente es en quién paga los costes que es otra cosa distinta, y no tengo ganas de meterme ahí. Dígame entonces cuál es la diferencia de coste energético frente a la desalación. Cúanto cuesta el m3 de agua de una desaladora en energía??? 

*Al menos el Segura limpiará su cauce y los acuíferos y balsas de riego se llenaran y dejarán de necesitar más agua, que es lo positivo de la situación actual.* 

Me temo que ha llovido demasiado cerca de la costa para tener un impacto significativo en los embalses, aguas arriba. Aunque los acuíferos del Campo de Cartagena, sí que habrán mejorado.

----------

